# Raw Milk Beneath A Microscope



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I just recently went to a raw milk training conference that was taught by Mark McAfee and he showed us all a slide that just about made me fall off my chair. It's a bunch of microscope slides that consist of human blood, raw milk, and pasteurized milk. If you think pasteurized milk is okay, then this will be food for thought. I won't even touch milk once it's pasteurized... I'm happy to say that all of my goat kids get raw milk too.  Once milk is heated, it dies. It does more harm then good.

Okay, rant off now. :wink: Here are the slides. (P.S. If you want to see larger pictures, you can do so at this link: http://www.westonaprice.org/modern-food ... essed-milk)


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I just posted a topic on here earlier and everyone (well, almost everyone) said they like the taste of raw goats milk better than pasteurized goats milk. I have to say, I agree. I myself will NEVER drink pastuerized goat milk. It kills the flavor of it. These pictures are proof of that!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very interesting article! I appreciate you sharing it! 
Thanks


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting! But you can't use this against pasteurization. Notice that the milk in the example is pasteurized AND homogenized. Homogenization is what breaks up the fat globules.
To be scientific, there should be three examples there: pasteurized milk, homogenized milk, and raw milk.
Just bringin' in the science here!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think pastuized milk is still good for you, and there is something to say about getting all those germs out. However, I do believe if your goats are healthy, the benefits of raw milk is enourmous. I have very bad health, but once I started drinking our raw goat milk it made a huge difference. It just feels good in my stomach, and I think it also strengthened my immune system.

I heard that pasturization started due to bad illness that broke out. But these illnesses were due to bad living conditions for the animals, in which waste was getting into the milking supplies and the milk itself, causing all sorts of issues in the milk, and major mastitis for the cows.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Goat Song, that is soo cool! Thanks so much for sharing that. It's very interesting. My family and I are kind of raw milk fanatics We love it, and believe that it is a much healthier way to drink milk. As long as it is taken care of properly, that is. Raw milk rocks!
Woodhavenfarm, very true about why pasturization started. I see that pasturizing has a purpose in huge dairies (which I think is rather unfortunate, that it has become necessary). But raw milk is definitely the way to go. If the animals you get it from are healthy, and you cool and strain it properly.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Caitlyn. The more information the better. 
There is nothing wrong with warm milk straight out of the goat. We have just gotten conditioned to drinking it cold over the years. Once I started doing it regularly; I really learned to enjoy it. I still love it ice cold as well. Straining does not remove bacteria, just hair and any other stray objects. The bacteria are then attacked by the living milk. 
That does not happen with pasturized milk. Bacteria introduced to pasturized milk thrive!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't pasteurize my milk. But I also think it is homogenizing that destroys the milk and makes it toxic waste. If I was going to sell milk I would pasteurize it, just because people are so paranoid. Plus of course in NM it is nearly impossible to get a permit to sell raw milk. I will never sell milk actually because it is too hard here.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool. I will have to share this! Thanks!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very interesting


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> Interesting! But you can't use this against pasteurization. Notice that the milk in the example is pasteurized AND homogenized. Homogenization is what breaks up the fat globules.
> To be scientific, there should be three examples there: pasteurized milk, homogenized milk, and raw milk.
> Just bringin' in the science here!


True, it doesn't show *just* pasteurized, because you can't get milk that hasn't been homogenized from the store. Pasteurizing does still greatly affect the nutritional value of the milk though and really isn't necessary among the smaller dairies (like us small dairy folks) since we are able to keep everything so clean. We have hot water and soap! Let's use it!



Woodhavenfarm said:


> I heard that pasturization started due to bad illness that broke out. But these illnesses were due to bad living conditions for the animals, in which waste was getting into the milking supplies and the milk itself, causing all sorts of issues in the milk, and major mastitis for the cows.


True! During the early 1900's when people were immigrating to America, the cities were putrid and people were sick even without the milk. Human waste was simply thrown out windows and doors, and then got into the water supply. During this time, someone got the idea to put cows (and a few did goats) next to (and sometimes in the cellars of) the distilleries. The animals were fed the distillery waste (hops, and spent barley) which was extremely acidic and ruined the pH of the ruminants. These animals usually lived to the age of 2 and were very sick from swollen hooves, TB, Brucellosis, mastitis, and other ailments. They were milked in unsanitary conditions, by unsanitary people, and the wash water was indeed the filthy stuff that had human waste steeped in it. This foul milk was causing rampant deaths and it wasn't until people began boiling it that the deaths slowed.

BUT, we don't have that problem today! It's easy to keep our milk clean! What really intrigues me is that from the 1980's to today, there have been just over 400,000 (four hundred thousand) deaths from pasteurized milk. How many deaths from raw milk? ZERO. Big fat ZERO. Yes, people get sick from it; an average of 30 people per year. But there has yet to be any deaths from raw milk.

Milkmaid, here are some factual, accurate links that are scientifically based as well.
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/artic ... pdate.aspx
http://www.realmilk.com/rawmilkoverview.html
http://www.realmilk.com/rawvpasteur.html
http://www.realmilk.com/abstractsmilk.html
http://www.naturalnews.com/028799_paste ... k_raw.html
http://www.alive.com/articles/view/1678 ... ation_myth


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Caitlyn, thanks for those links! I'm looking forward to reading them.
Please don't get the impression I was badmouthing raw milk. I would much rather drink it raw myself, but my dad wants me to pasteurize so I do.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Very informative Caitlyn, Thank YoU!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

wow! thats very interesting! I prefer raw to pastuerised too :thumb:


----------

